# D21 CLICKING NOISE 2.4L



## fstcarsnguitars (Dec 17, 2007)

Hey whats up? I'm new on here! But anyway, Ihave a 91 hardbody 2.4l and its got about 160xxx miles on it, since ive had it , its made a clicking noise in the engine, whenever i got on long drives or 15-20 miles plus, the engine decides to click rapidly, and gets faster as i accel. So I'm confused on what it is I've never been able to tell. its so lous that it almost sounds like a diesel engine haha, please help me!?


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

need more info..


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

Could be an exhaust leak, a shot timing chain tensioner or guides, valve or lifter noise, rod knock, piston slap, wrist pin slap, extreme detonation(unlikely)...no way to tell from here.


----------



## lumbee (Mar 20, 2005)

...do you have it all the time, or does it come/go?


----------



## fstcarsnguitars (Dec 17, 2007)

Well it depends, i know its not an exhaust leak, but in the summer time if deff happens alot easier when the engine is runs warmer, it is deff. coming from the engine internally, but I'm stating to think its somewhere on the valve train or on the timing belt


----------



## lumbee (Mar 20, 2005)

...I've got a KA24, but I have something that sounds simular happen from time to time. Usually when my truck is warm, and I get a ticking that sounds to be coming from the top end (valves). It may last for a few minutes, then just goes away. During that time I never get any loss of power, and no engine light coming one. Does the D21 have hydrolic valves? My hypothesis is that its something with the valves sticking...


----------



## fstcarsnguitars (Dec 17, 2007)

Problem solved it def. was the hyraulic valves , 3 of the 12 were sticking, if your gonna buy them i recommend getting them from the dealer because they are about the same price as aftermarket and you get genuine nissan parts!


----------



## timbuk2 (Feb 28, 2015)

My 90 nissan d21 pickup with the 2.4 is making a bad clicking sound and was hoping someone may know and share with me the possible fix. Sounds like lifters or maybe timing chain. Any help would be really appreciated. Also was wondering about driving it until I.can fix it. I'm sure it's better not to but is only vehicle. Thanks


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Lifter tap is very common on KA24E engines. They all seem to have it to some extent, but some are much louder than others. The lifters are built into the rocker arms and can get dirt in them and start to tap. I have heard of one person with nothing better to do actually remove the hydraulic lifters from the rockers and clean them, but it is very time consuming and tedious. Most usually just replace the entire set of 12 rocker arms. I would recommend checking the oil pressure just to be sure low oil pressure is not an issue. Now, that said, it's hard to tell you what your problem is without actually hearing the noise for oneself. Timing chain guides were prone to breaking on these engines (usually resulting in chain rattle during start-up) and of course there are other things that can cause a tapping noise on or in an engine.


----------



## timbuk2 (Feb 28, 2015)

smj999smj said:


> Lifter tap is very common on KA24E engines. They all seem to have it to some extent, but some are much louder than others. The lifters are built into the rocker arms and can get dirt in them and start to tap. I have heard of one person with nothing better to do actually remove the hydraulic lifters from the rockers and clean them, but it is very time consuming and tedious. Most usually just replace the entire set of 12 rocker arms. I would recommend checking the oil pressure just to be sure low oil pressure is not an issue. Now, that said, it's hard to tell you what your problem is without actually hearing the noise for oneself. Timing chain guides were prone to breaking on these engines (usually resulting in chain rattle during start-up) and of course there are other things that can cause a tapping noise on or in an engine.


Thank you.. I will inspect those parts. I am willing to pay for guidance sin e I will be doing the repairs myself. I can replace things like water pumps and things like that but no knowledge of the interior of the motor and the timing settings. The motor runs good aside from.the ticking. Thanks again and let me know how I can get answers from a pro since I am certain to have more questions. Thanks again


----------

